# Missing Banggai Cardinal



## wake49

I bought two cardinals about two weeks ago, and the kid at the LFS told me they are sex-cahngers, like clownfish. He also told me they are easy to breed.

My questions is, which one is the larger of the two? Is it the female, like clowns?

I ask because I cannot find one of the Cardinals. I think the larger one has been missing since Saturday, and I wonder if he/she is holding eggs. They generally school together, so it seems odd for them to be apart. My Nitrates haven't spiked, 20 ppm is normal lately. Nitrite & ammonia are 0, PH is 8.3 and SG is 1.023.

I am not sure it is the larger one, and have not seen a trace of this fish all weekend. Any help?


----------



## Pasfur

The male carries the eggs.

Moving on....

The Bangaii Cardinal is extremely easy to keep, provided you purchased captive breed fish. The wild caught of this species ship horribly and rarely live longer than 2 or 3 weeks in the home aquarium. Unfortunately, wild caught fish are available for about $8.00, and captive bred cost about $40.


----------



## wake49

Considering they were about $10/pc, I would say they were wild caught fish. Again, I can't tell if it is the larger one that is missing, but I looked all over for this sucker. Do they generally hide? I hope she's not a goner...


----------



## wake49

Since the first Banggai disappeared, the second one spent an entire day looking into a cave I have built in the tank. Yesterday, I looked all over the tank, and could not find either Banggai. I have not disturbed any rocks, so is it possible they are hiding? Why would they be if that's the case? Could they be mating?

Thank you


----------



## Pasfur

Just curious how this worked out?


----------



## wake49

I actually had to move the rocks around to catch my tang, and found no trace of the Banggai's. I will have to rack these up as goners...


----------



## onefish2fish

could they have jumped? could they have made it down to the sump? could they have been anything suspect that could have eaten them? could it be they are just being shy because they are new to the tank??


----------



## wake49

I looked all over for them. The floor, behind the display, under the light, and under the cabinet. I even pulled a few rocks out to pull out my Tang, and no sign of the Banggai's...They were out and about the first week they were in the tank and then disappeared about two weeks ago. If they are shy, I don't thin kthey are ever coming out....


----------



## papap

*same problem*

I put a pair in my tank Friday. They where doing great. They would both eat and stay together. I got home from deer hunting today and went to feed them and one was not there. All I have in my tank is 2 clownfish and a goby. I did not move the rocks but you can pretty much see all around the rocks. My only guess would be it jumped out and mybe the cat ate it. But our house cat will not even eat table scraps. Not sure if I should head to the pet shop for another one or wait. Hate to leave the male by his self.


----------



## wake49

I'm guessing that it was the larger one that is missing. 

A guy around here bought Banggai's from the same LFS that I bought them from. His also went into hiding and emerged a few days later with eggs.

I would give it at least a week (maybe longer) before I bought the male a new tank mate.

BTW, what else is in the tank? Params?


----------



## papap

*tank*

I have lots of rock, snails and hermit crabs. Nothing that could of ate the Cardinal.


----------

